

Goggle, Facebook, Microsoft Recuited the First anti-NSA lobbyist  - cybernewsalerts
http://www.cybernewsalerts.com/2014/02/goggle-facebook-microsoft-recuited.html

======
ciderpunx
Probably should be Google in the title?

